
Request for Node.js has been deprecated: 40K+ packages depends on it - corentin88
https://dev.to/frenchcooc/request-for-node-js-has-been-deprecated-422
======
corentin88
The creator of request npm package has deprecated it a week ago [1]. This
follows a maintenance mode of the package that started in March 2019 [2].
Request is still the 4th most downloaded packages on NPM, with 40K+ packages
that depend on it [3].

[1]
[https://github.com/request/request/commit/aded7e4f8e57f6f33c...](https://github.com/request/request/commit/aded7e4f8e57f6f33cf39d65634bfb822bfcb2c8)

[2]
[https://github.com/request/request/issues/3142](https://github.com/request/request/issues/3142)

[3]
[https://www.npmjs.com/browse/depended](https://www.npmjs.com/browse/depended)

